# frogbit or mini/dwarf water lettuce?



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

frog bit doesn't have shorter roots...both of them will grow long...

I think the root system with mini water lettuce looks a bit better.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

water lettuce is more rare :^) Looks cooler too!

-Gordon


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I have water lettuce and giant frog bit. The root system of WL is thicker, not as long, but WL is invasive for a reason... This plant will cover your tank top before you know it and I got to admit, after a while thinning it every other week just got annoying. The frog bit, even though not as pretty as WL, is a better option for the lazy man who will have close to the same roots without the same amount of maintenance.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, "lazy" is a pretty good description of how I approach aquaria! lol


----------

